
Show HN: Emails organized by person – with Unibox for iPhone and iPad - lassejansen
https://www.uniboxapp.com
======
dnisttahuz
Unibox is the perfect email client. To me is a game changer, what I love the
most of it is that the App organize my emails based in a PEOPLE CENTRIC
concept,so when the user receives an email and clicks on it, he can see the
email thread that he was exchanging with that specific person over the years,
which is very helpful to keep everything organized. You can add accounts from
different services, Gmail, iCloud, corporate emails and so on.

The new iOS app is what I was waiting for years, a clean design with a very
good performance. It keeps the same concept as the Mac App, which was hard to
conceptualize in a smaller screen, but the Eightloops guys made a great job
for the iPhone and the iPad.

I love the app, I just hope they can add soon the Apple Watch integration. I
very highly recommend it. Kudos for the Team!

